# Ferry aground



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Somehow the Fred.Olsen HSS ferry 'Bonanza Express' missed the harbour approach at Los Cristianos & ended up on Los Tarajales beach, in front of the bar of the same name, this morning 03.12.08. I wonder if some of the holidaymakers think this is what is replacing the big banana ride? Photo's, hopefully, to come later from a contact in Tenerife(Thumb)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Pat, Look forward to them!


----------



## Locking Splice (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Pat,

Looks like the tugs have got her back into the harbour now.

Theres a webcam opposite the berths, www. Reverchon plazaBest Regards

Yuge


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for posting the piccies, Pat.


----------

